# What are your local rental rates for Ames tools? Taper, pump, boxes, handles???



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Trying to understand the rental rates for Ames across the country? Anyone have a quick reference?? Do most finishers rent or own tools?


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I got priced 40 something dollars a day 16 day minimum I live in mass


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

In my area all the tapers own tools. The local ames closed last year to lack of people renting.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

drywallmike08 said:


> In my area all the tapers own tools. The local ames closed last year to lack of people renting.


Likewise here. No Ames here for the last 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I used to rent 10 yrs ago. It was about $450 per month back then. Its tax deductible so it was ok when I had plenty of work. 

Btw, I seen some of your flat boxes and handles. They looked pretty good. How are guys liking them?


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Level 5 Tools*



Magic said:


> I used to rent 10 yrs ago. It was about $450 per month back then. Its tax deductible so it was ok when I had plenty of work.
> 
> Btw, I seen some of your flat boxes and handles. They looked pretty good. How are guys liking them?


Thanks MAGIC for the information. We've had a lot of positive feedback and sales are rising dramatically. When you look at replacement parts being about half what others charge and the fact that we are basically the same in terms of performance, why not save the extra $$. Appreciate the question!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Where Ames has an advantage is for large companies where they have 40 + finishers. I remember one of the big builders we did work for had built a duck club and wanted it finished in the Winter, so they flew a couple finishers in with fixall and did the job in one day. Tools come back and went straight to Ames for cleaning and repair. When you do large scale work this service can be quite valuable. Item breaks on a rush job, and Ames will run out to service the item.

I'm sure you have a great product, and will be very successful, but thought you may appreciate another view point. Say one of these guys breaks down who's spent $1000's with you. The cost of over night freight would be well worth it in the long run to get them back up and running.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> Where Ames has an advantage is for large companies where they have 40 + finishers. I remember one of the big builders we did work for had built a duck club and wanted it finished in the Winter, so they flew a couple finishers in with fixall and did the job in one day. Tools come back and went straight to Ames for cleaning and repair. When you do large scale work this service can be quite valuable. Item breaks on a rush job, and Ames will run out to service the item.
> 
> I'm sure you have a great product, and will be very successful, but thought you may appreciate another view point. Say one of these guys breaks down who's spent $1000's with you. The cost of over night freight would be well worth it in the long run to get them back up and running.


MrWillys, I believe your perspective and example are right on. I am not against rental at all. In actuality, I believe it has a place in our business model and we still do rent in a few locations. If you are getting that kind of service that's great!!! I can see the need for rental in your example which was right on the money! Thanks for sharing and again, I'm on board that there is a place for both rental and owned tools if the economics work. Most folks in our neck of the woods will own everything with the exception of the taper and angle heads as those seem to have the most issues.


----------



## usmcr1983 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Level 5 tool*

Hey level5 I've been keeping an eye on the posts about your tools and reviews. I am planning on buying a flat box kit in the next couple weeks but I have a question, if I need to have a repair done how would I go about getting them fixed-would I ship them to you or do you have a distributor around Philly. Thank you for any help


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Flat Box Repair*

We do not have a dealer in Philly; please notify your local Dealer  That said, the flat box is very simple to work on and you can likely handle any repairs. In all honesty, we don't see any flat boxes returned for repair as they are a simple, well-built tool. One thing you will appreciate is all replacement parts are much less expensive than any others; in most cases over 40%++. Deeply appreciate you considering Level 5! We can also do SKYPE calls and walk you through any adjustments or repairs saving you time and money. It's all about service!!


----------

